

After granting GrexIt OAuth privileges, a noticeable delay in email - buf
http://bufordtaylor.com/post/33722661822/dont-use-grexit

======
ryanlchan
This will actually happen for _any_ extension which requires many IMAP calls,
or any combination of extensions thereof. As a Gmail extension developer
myself, it takes a lot of effort to be efficient about your IMAP usage to
avoid these kinds of issues.

IIRC, the Gmail tema has said that when most people report of slow Gmail
mailboxes, it can usually be traced back to an overload of these extensions.

